
Show HN: Hacker-Dict.com: The Hacker Dictionary - ludwigvan
For ClojureCup this year, we have built an online dictionary for programmers where people share information (subjective or objective) in dictionary format.<p>Our aim is to build an online dictionary where people can share information about the programming world.<p>Since the judging period is in progress, we cannot make any modifications yet, but will start making it better by introducing much needed features like editing&#x2F;deleting once the ban is lifted.<p>Enjoy and vote for us at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;clojurecup.com
======
ludwigvan
Clickable link is at [http://hacker-dict.com](http://hacker-dict.com)

ClojureCup web site: [http://clojurecup.com](http://clojurecup.com)

------
anonfunction
This brought a smile to my face: [http://hacker-
dict.com/subject/recursion](http://hacker-dict.com/subject/recursion)

